# storm lures



## shinerman77

i just bought a pack of the 2' shiners. What is ya'lls opinion of storm lures? I tryed them last night had a few bites but only had a hour or so to fish.


----------



## pbw

I haven't had much luck with them at all. They look good.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

For the most part they look good but don't produce as well as I thought they would. I had some storm craws that worked pretty good though


----------



## Captain Ahab

They work well for Walleye and Striper


----------



## Jim

Is that the Wildeye live shiners? Those are producers...you have to fish them slow though to get the serious action.


----------



## shinerman77

Yea it is the wild eye. I am thinking of ordering the 4" Shiner and a 3" sunfish.


----------



## dampeoples

And here I thought you were talking about the real Storm lures!

Carry on


----------



## Nickk

dampeoples said:


> And here I thought you were talking about the real Storm lures!
> 
> Carry on



huh? Same company right?

I haven't caught anything on the Wildeye series anything but I like the cranks!


----------



## shinerman77

they are the real storm lures. they are the new ones that are out.


----------



## dampeoples

Yeah, referring to the cranks, back pre-Rapala. Those baits go for lots on ebay 

Rapala brought back 'original' series cranks, they're not original, don't swim the same, don't even have the same colors.

I have no idea what they produce now, but it ain't Storm.


----------



## shinerman77

here is the jerk bait from storm. they have a hook in the back and a treble in the stomach.


----------



## redbug

What size are these lures they should be awesome if they are about 2" in length I will have to find some 

Wayne


----------



## shinerman77

They have it in 4" only. Look at basspro.com under storm lures. the also have a live swim bait in vsrious fish.


----------



## redbug

okay they will still work on the bigger fish in my ponds.. i have used smaller baits with success





i also caught several big bass on the bait before one broke me off


----------



## SMDave

I've only caught 2 fish on a Storm lure. I was using a Storm Wildeye Rippin' Shad in shad color and caught two 2 lbers. IMO, storm sucks. Most of their products run to the right which you can try to tune, but tuning won't to anything. The only thing I like about these lures are their hooks. They have high quality, sharp, VMC hooks that are very nice. The swimming action isn't that bad, but certainly not good either. The plastic is pretty sturdy, but I've had the tail come off before on a missed strike. If you are looking for a quality swimbait, invest in Mattlures. I know they're a lot of $$$ but they're worth it from the reviews I hear. They look incredible too. Tackletour.com has a review on them. But overall, the storm lures aren't bad for the money, I'm just not a big fan of them, although they look really lifelike and appear they should work, but Zoom Super Flukes outfish them evey trip. Good luck.

My dad caught this fish on a storm wildeye rippin' shad lure in shad color.


----------



## redbug

i haven't used storm lures i caught these on a possum lure 









i used a slight twitch ad pause they sucked the lure in and swam off 
I have been looking around for some more but have been unlucky in my search.

the Mattlures look great and I am sure they will catch fish but the price is a bit steep for my farm ponds full of hydrilla


----------



## shinerman77

I just got back from my local baitshop and they said they are discontinuing the Storm® WildEye® Live Series Lures - Crappie. The only place I can find them is bass pro. I haven't been able to find the sunfish version of this. I saw it on the storm website. If anyone has seen it let me know. I would like to get one.


----------

